# Lace Wave Throw- Knit



## crsea (Mar 12, 2013)

This throw is large and soft and can be made any size to suit with a flexible 12 row repeat. The model is 50" x 60" knit with James Brett Marble Chunkybig, fluffy and soft..

Here is the link: http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/2010/02/lace-wave-throw.html


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## crsea (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Can you point us in the direction of the pattern? It's beautiful


----------



## crsea (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I was in such a hurry I forgot the most important part.

http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/2010/02/lace-wave-throw.html


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

crsea said:


> I'm so sorry. I was in such a hurry I forgot the most important part.
> 
> http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/2010/02/lace-wave-throw.html


LOL That's OK. Thanks so much for the pattern link!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Ooooh, so lovely!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!! I put your link in for you on the original post.


----------



## crsea (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely free pattern!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Very beautiful afghan


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is stunning! What a lovely pattern and that yarn color is to die for! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning


----------

